# expanding foam outta bunnings...



## coskun89 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello just went into bunning warehouse and came across 5 different expanding foams.. and the people there clearly have no idea what they are talkin bout i asked about 6 people.. they have no clue or they just make a fool of themselves...this foam is for a frog tank background..trying 2 make it enviro friendly... the types i found were 

1.Bostik expanding foam
2.No more gaps expanding foam
3.Foam fill
4.Parfix foam fill
5.Fire retardant foam

what would u guys recommend..?

and if so.. what can i coat it wif.. all input would be great. Thanks

Coskun


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 16, 2007)

From some of the research I have done they are not u.v stable or likely to last under water for a long period of time. They apparently can be used but they need to be fully covered. Some use aquarium grade silicon spread all over then stick on coco peat etc. Or you can use pond safe sealants like bondall teratite or cromellian pond sealer both available at bunnings. And leave it all to cure for at least a week before adding the frogs.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 16, 2007)

im accually keen to find out myself as i was under the impression that they were all toxic,i have inquired about the industrial foams and found out arsnic is an additive .....should check with the manufactures of the different products first expecially with frogs which can easily absorb chemicals through there skin.it would make the best looking rock background though.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 16, 2007)

yeh hahaa i was jsut looking at bondall terratite and cromell.... thanks for the input really helped allot..


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 18, 2007)

*egg crate where are u??*

Got all the stuff... now the only thing i cannot find is the egg crate for the drainage in the bottom of the tank... anyone have any idea where i can get egg crate from in the eastern suburbs of sydney?..


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 18, 2007)

coskun89 said:


> Hello just went into bunning warehouse and came across 5 different expanding foams.. and the people there clearly have no idea what they are talkin bout i asked about 6 people.. they have no clue or they just make a fool of themselves...this foam is for a frog tank background..trying 2 make it enviro friendly... the types i found were
> 
> Coskun



Mate ease up on retail assistants esp those at hardware stores. They have well over 20'000 items. They can't be an expert on all of them. More often than not you will find out as much as they know by reading the label on the product you want to buy.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey coskun89,

How much did all the stuff cost you in total and which products did you end up going for?

Simone.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Cost of stuff*

Hey simone well i bought quiet abit but the things that are mainly used for the background was
a tube of Bostik goldflex acrylic silicon - the only one that they said was pretty safe underwater after coated with a membrane, Bondall terratite water membrane, bostik expanda foam , tinter for darkening water membrane so i can shade caves and undercovers and last but not least a large literally 1.2 by 2m, 15cm thick chunk of styrofoam...was abit hammered but was gonna get covered anyways...ALL UP it came to

1. 1 Tube of Bostik Goldflex Acrylic Silicon = $9.93
2. 1 1litre can of Bondall Terratite Water Membrane = $25.79
3. Tint cup 100mL = $5.22
4. Bostik Expanda Foam (had a can at home but the price was around this) = $6.00-9.00
5. Chunk of Styrofoam(from clark rubber) = $5.00
--------------------------------------------
Total = $52 - 55 ( hope that answers all the questions)

The guy at bunnings warehouse was a champ.. he full called up the company that produces the silicon and asked if it would be orite to coat with a membrane... You are able to paint over the silicon with bondall terratite...so its all fit and ready to go... my tank is getting dried up hope to start coating it soon.. Will put up picks soon ;D


----------



## Jules (Oct 20, 2007)

If your after "egg crate" just use an old bread crate. I've used it before you'll need a jigsaw to cut it. They are floating around everywhere. You'll see the red ones on the side of the street all the time. Cover it with flyscreen and off you go. Here's a good frog forum to look at that will help with a lot of these questions. 
http://frogs.org.au/community


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can get egg crate from where ever sells ducted air conditioning supplies etc...


----------



## Greggus (Oct 20, 2007)

I built a background out of selly's expanda foam and it turned out pretty good.Her's some photos


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 20, 2007)

what would you put on top of it to stop it from being toxic??? would a non toxic glue with sand on that be alright?


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 20, 2007)

i would go to a local smaller hardware shop where the person behinde the counter knows all the products in their shop and ask them, or a builder. then again the guys at my local mitre 10 are really good and have never steered me wrong


----------



## tfor2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive used this stuff on plenty of things before. When it hardens whether it says its toxic or not i dont think there is any harm with it at all. We used it to fill some gaps in the top of our parrot cage to stop snakes coming through the gaps in the sheet aluminuim and the parrots chewed it and nothing happened to them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 21, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> what would you put on top of it to stop it from being toxic??? would a non toxic glue with sand on that be alright?


 





BUMP PLEASE I AM WONTING TO KNOW


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Oct 21, 2007)

Umm. I want to use a product for something that it was not designed for and i also want someone else to do the re-search for me???? That doesn't sound right to me.
 Sorry if it was me i would go in read the pack's go home (and if i wasn't sure ) do more re-search and go back with more detailed questions. After all it will only benefit the animal you keep. Just me........i can't/don't belive info i am given with checking it out for myself and if things go bad i have only myself to blame.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 22, 2007)

*been doing my homework*

Yep... ive looked at every can of expanding foam on the net for the most suitable for this project, all are similar no difference at all.... ive been going hardout on the net for 1 week for atleast a minimum of 3 hours looking for the most suitable items that are non-toxic..been in and out of bunnings all week .. sometimes i need my questions answered by someone who has experience with the stuff :lol:

Reptile_boy i wouldnt know mate, im struggling myself with this project haha:lol:... never thought of the non-toxic glue... maybe a hardware guy can help you.. i went in 4 days in a row to bunnings and the bloke there immediately asks me how my project is going... they all know me coz of me bugging them hahaha... i got so many questions but so little answers lol :cry:


----------



## tadpoles (Oct 22, 2007)

I created my backgrounds with bonds expands foam and polysrityine, them put colured grout all over it then, seal it all with a pond sealer.
The pond sealer must be suitale to use with fish.
The sealer seals everything in, so you don't have to be worried about anything herting your animals.
You can use the pond sealer then throw sand on it for a different effect, but remember you gotta clean it after a while, so remember that when making it.
Been a while since i made them, but they are worth the effort.
Only no no that sticks out is don't use silicon with anti mould stuff in it.
The pond sealer is expensive umm like 60 for a 2?,4? L bucket (normal paint can size), But you get good use out of it. You can seal your own logs and stuff, with the extra.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey tadpoles i like the idea of sand....i wouldnt mind chucking some sand on it... but bondall terratite already has a rough feeling almost like a very low grade sand paper..so i dunno what u think?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

coskun89 said:


> Yep... ive looked at every can of expanding foam on the net for the most suitable for this project, all are similar no difference at all.... ive been going hardout on the net for 1 week for atleast a minimum of 3 hours looking for the most suitable items that are non-toxic..been in and out of bunnings all week .. sometimes i need my questions answered by someone who has experience with the stuff :lol:
> 
> Reptile_boy i wouldnt know mate, im struggling myself with this project haha:lol:... never thought of the non-toxic glue... maybe a hardware guy can help you.. i went in 4 days in a row to bunnings and the bloke there immediately asks me how my project is going... they all know me coz of me bugging them hahaha... i got so many questions but so little answers lol :cry:


 
which bunnings do you regularly visit??


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 22, 2007)

Dalchem has it in bulk and much better quality too.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 22, 2007)

*bunnings*

i visit mascot/alexandria bunnings in eastern suburbs of sydney


----------



## Naxx (Oct 23, 2007)

a save alt to using expanding foam is getting that hard, but easily cut with a kitchen knife, blocks of hard foam. Most hardware stores or building suppliers have it. To sculpt simply grab a knife and go stabity stab on it using ur imagination. Then seal it up using a recommended sealer (ie grout etc). This gives you a bit more creative ability then expanding foam depending what your after.


----------



## coskun89 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Nice idea*

Thanks for the idea Naxx i might try that....


----------



## Naxx (Oct 24, 2007)

make sure you let me know how it turns out. Ide love to see the final results/process of that.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 25, 2007)

Dalchem Australia is a leading supplier of reproduction, prototyping, cast and moulding products to the moulding and casting, model making, pattern making, SFX, movie and prototyping industries. Mould Making, Model Making, Plastic Mould, Latex Rubber Moulding, Resin Casting and more.

*GP2 Foam -2- 1kg *


*Price per Unit (piece):** $25.00* (including 10 % tax)

*Dalchem - GP2 Rigid Foam.*

*Product Characteristics: GP2* 
Polyurethane foams are either a rigid expanding polyurethane foam or flexible expanding polyurethane foam; make your own polyurethane foam sheet
*Applications:*in mould making, model making, buoyancy or floating foams, arts and crafts, and Prototyping.
*Description:* Two component rigid urethane foam compound 



*Taxidermy Foam -1- 500g *


*Price per Unit (piece):** $15.00* (including 10 % tax)

*Dalchem - TX56 Taxidermy Foam.*

*Product Characteristics: TX56* 
Polyurethane foams are either a rigid expanding polyurethane foam or flexible expanding polyurethane foam; make your own polyurethane foam sheet
*Applications:*in mould making, model making, buoyancy or floating foams, arts and crafts, and Prototyping.
*Description:* Two component rigid urethane foam compound 
much better prices for much more


----------

